# Documentazione stampabile

## IgaRyu

Piccola indagine per un progetto che abbiamo sul portale:

----------

## shev

Sinceramente ho sempre stampato la documentazione in bianco e nero, per meri motivi pratici e di costo: la mia vecchia stampante aveva cartucce di nero ben più economiche di quelle a colori, inoltre a colori stampava maluccio.

Poi con l'acquisto della nuova stampante e il conseguente salto qualitativo mi sono finalmente sbarazzato delle remore cromatiche, gustandomi i colori originali di ogni documento.

Ovviamente va fatta una precisazione: i colori vanno usati nel modo giusto, senza esagerazione e con motivi ben precisi e chiari, altrimenti divengono più dannosi che utili.

Personalmente amo da morire la documentazione "stile gentoo", perchè oltre ad usare colori piacevoli, se ne serve saggiamente e con precisione, agevolando la consultazione. Un esempio assolutamente da seguire.

Non sopporto invece molti scritti appesantiti da immagini inutili, colori vivaci o scelti senza apparente logica, in questo caso stampo ancora con i vecchi e cari toni di grigio  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: nota OT per morellik: tranquillo che non mi sono dimenticato di te, è che sono stato inaspettatamente occupato (tra le altre cose una installazione di gentoo su pIII 450   :Very Happy:  ). Complimenti per l'aggiunta dei t&t delle gwn alla sezione t&t del sito!

----------

## xlyz

a calori previa prova che sia utilizzabile anche da chi stampa in bianco e nero   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

B/N: multipiattaforma, standard, piu' facile da leggere. Ma vi prego, html!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IgaRyu

In effetti e propio per la scarsa gestibilita dell'xml che abbiamo avviato sto progetto... per ora i docmuenti sono stati convertiti in postscritp ed in pdf proprio per una maggiora gestibilita in fase di stampa

----------

